# [SOLVED] GRUB2 migration

## flaviari

I'm trying to migrate from GRUB legacy to GRUB2, following the migration guide. Unfortunately, I run into a snafu quite soon when trying to create my config file:

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 

/usr/sbin/grub2-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `PARTUUID=84231979-03'.

```

My old GRUB config file boots using a partuuid (as otherwise it cannot reliably find the boot drive, drive letters kept shifting):

```
...

title Gentoo Linux 3.8.13 UUID

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.8.13-gentoo root=PARTUUID=84231979-03

```

Any hints as to how I create the config file?Last edited by flaviari on Sat Oct 19, 2013 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

PARTUUIDs can change depending the mode you boot:

efi , bios

sata, ata

For me, it is far more easy to handle my partitions using labels:

Also grub2 is able to use them instead of machine like code of UUIDs

----------

## mv

 *flaviari wrote:*   

> Any hints as to how I create the config file?

 

I suggest to call grub2-mkconfig only once and to edit grub.cfg later on only manually. So I suggest you first replace your PARTUUID=... (whereever you have originally entered it) by the device which it is currently, so that you are able to produce a reasonable grub.cfg example by running grub2-mkconfig. Then in the generated grub.cfg you can change it back manually for the kernel command line (and do further changes at your discretion, since the generated grub.cfg example is almost never what one wants unchanged).

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

 *Quote:*   

> Any hints as to how I create the config file?

 

 just used the  manual configuration section of

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start

to rewrite my grub-0.97 configuration file.  I don't like grub2's automatic configuration.

----------

## creaker

 *Quote:*   

> failed to get canonical path of

 

It is known bug. This error message appears on attempt to configure grub by PARTUUID without initrd.

You can solve it by either adding initrd or changing partition identification from PARTUUID to something else (e.g. by label)

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> I'm trying to migrate from GRUB legacy to GRUB2

 

why?

----------

## flaviari

Thanks for the Quick guide link - the manual config section helped me greatly  :Smile: .

As for why I wanted to upgrade - hopefully to be able to boot without having to resort to PARTUUID, and (hopefully) to have a slightly easier new kernel installation (yes, I'm lazy  :Wink:  ).

Thanks for all the quick replies!

----------

